# Kipu Falls might be closed to tourists and locals soon



## tombo (Jul 19, 2011)

If they do close the Kipu Falls, that will be a shame. People need to take responsibility for their own actions. It is sad that people are injured and die here but outdoor activities have inherent dangers. If you want safety swim in a chlorinated pool, dive from a diving board, don't do a rope swing, and don't jump from waterfalls. If you want the adrenaline rush that comes from activites like this do it at your own risk.

In the past I have jumped off of Kipu Falls ONLY AFTER WATCHING where the locals jumped from and jumping from the same spot. I didn't dive head first to prevent hitting underwater structures and being knocked unconcious or paralyzed. There was still risks of slipping, hitiing rocks on the way down, hitting underwater rocks, current, etc. It was a calculated risk I chose to do. If I had been injured or worse it would not be the landowner's fault, it would have been mine and mine alone. 

I hope they do not close the falls but I doubt it will be long until you no longer can hike to Kipu, swim in the pool below the falls, swing on the swing, or stand on top of the falls or jump or dive from them. 




http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/07/19/kipu-falls-hawaii-swimming-hole_n_903502.html


----------



## Quimby4 (Jul 19, 2011)

Sad.
I had already put a stop to Kipu Falls on our agenda, but had not plans to swim or jump off the falls...just wanted to look at it and take a few pictures.
We'll see if it is still open next week.


----------



## Eagle7304 (Jul 20, 2011)

People don't realize how dangerous the falls can be. We were at one tall fall in Kauai and people were getting inder it and letting it hit their head. A couple of people were hurt when small rocks hit them in the head. People just laughed at them and said "we told you not to do that". I'm just glad they weren't big rocks. It's sad that they want to close this falls as it is beautiful!!


----------



## chrisfromOC (Jul 24, 2011)

*problems at Kipu Falls*

I've probably been there 6-8 times over the years, and have recommended it to many people.  When my middle daughter was 5 she went off the ropeswing.  Many great trips with no problems.  However, 2 years ago I held the rope a tad too long and when I hit the water I was just a bit off balance.  The landing seemed fine to everyone else, but as soon as I hit I struggled to keep my head above water.  Turns out I ruptured my eardrum, which causes a loss of equilibrium.  I really could not figure out which way was up, and was struggling for air.  Fortunately I had been there many times and just let the current take me over to the rocks, and I sat there for a good 30 minutes before I could make my way over to the ladder.  I think that if I was not familiar with the area and tried to fight the current from the falls by swimming immediately back toward the ladder I would have been in serious trouble.  

Anyway, things like this can happen anywhere, but it does seem as if there have been an alarming number of drownings at this site.  I consider myself fortunate, and will avoid Kipu in the future.

Be safe.

Chris


----------



## meatsss (Jul 30, 2011)

*Kipu jump*

Jumped off the falls in January. Nearly drained the pool with my cannonball! The ladder had been bent somewhat, so it was a little hard to get up and out.   I crossed that off my bucket list.


----------



## neash (Aug 6, 2011)

meatsss said:


> Jumped off the falls in January. Nearly drained the pool with my cannonball! The ladder had been bent somewhat, so it was a little hard to get up and out.   I crossed that off my bucket list.



It was open when we there last week. We did not jump, just enjoyed the views, took pictures, watched people jump and came back


----------



## ouaifer (Aug 25, 2011)

*Pleased that it is finally closed!*

_Finally, they have blocked access to Puhi Falls.  _


----------



## Tedman (Aug 25, 2011)

I love Kipu Falls. I've been there over 40 times and it is a great adventure. My heart goes out to the family and friends who have died there.
 I usually go in May or Sept and the current is usually calm. I've been other times and determined it was to rough to go in. I've been on many hikes and swims that are much more dangerous than Kipu Falls but that is decisions we make.
I don't blame the owners of the land. In this day they are probabably facing law suits. It is the society we live in.


----------



## hgjames (Aug 26, 2011)

It sounds like they offered to give the land to the county but that didn't go through.


----------

